# Yellow Calvus or Golden Head Compressicep ?



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

In fact, the first question should be : Is there such a thing as Yellow Calvus, or is it only people mis-labeling Compressiceps as Yellow Calvus online ?

I asked the difference between both to some people, and they told me they never heard that Yellow Calvus was a thing, while I see some being for sales and even have a breeder that has both, apparently : Yellow Calvus, and Golden Head Compressiceps.

I asked my breeder about the differences between both, but he pretty much told me to make my researches by myself and look it up. When I google Yellow Calvus in Google Images, I often get the same pictures as when I google Compressiceps, so it's hard for me to compare both as their seem to be a general confusion between both.

So,

1) do Yellow Calvus exist ?
2) beside the small physical difference in height/forehead-angle between Calvus and Comps, is there a difference in color and pattern between a Yellow Calvus and a Gold Head Compressicep ?
3) I found pictures of Altos that are mostly whitish with only some yellow on the face, and some that are all yellow, and some that are all yellow but with some brown/black zebra pattern. Which are which ?
4) In fact, I'm interested in those that are all yellow with the dark zebra pattern. Which one is it ? haha
5) Also, m breeder says his juveniles will be 1" long. Is it too small to buy or it's okay ? 
6) At this size, will they already be yellowish with their pattern ? or will it comes when then age ?

I think it's all for now !

Thanks again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google images is a poor place to research. There is a lot of misinformation on the internet. Only use websites you know to be knowledgeable. You may wish to buy Ad Konings book about cichlids in Lake Tanganyika. Not much about aquariums, but it does have pictures of males and females from the various collection points. There are also websites (paid subscription) that have trustworthy information from scientists that study cichlids like Ad Konings.

Even with a single fish, depending on his mood and the lighting you may see more/less yellow and the black/white can be pale or dark (mood and lighting and aquascape) at different moments in time. One inch is small but it is also hard to get them larger.

There is not a species identified as yellow calvus. All are Altolamprologus calvus. Different collection points have variations in color. Does your breeder sell the fish with collection points as part of the name? Per Cichlidae, the black found between Tembwe and Cape Kachese, the yellow found in Nkamba Bay and the white from Chaitika and Kapemba.

Regarding comps, in the northern part of the Lake a red form exists, the so-called "Goldhead Compressiceps" is found between Kalambo and Kala on the eastcoast. In the southern end of the Lake in Chituta Bay a golden form with white spots has been discovered and at Cape Chaitika a yellow form.


----------



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> There is not a species identified as yellow calvus. All are Altolamprologus calvus. Different collection points have variations in color. Does your breeder sell the fish with collection points as part of the name? Per Cichlidae, the black found between Tembwe and Cape Kachese, the yellow found in Nkamba Bay and the white from Chaitika and Kapemba.
> 
> Regarding comps, in the northern part of the Lake a red form exists, the so-called "Goldhead Compressiceps" is found between Kalambo and Kala on the eastcoast. In the southern end of the Lake in Chituta Bay a golden form with white spots has been discovered and at Cape Chaitika a yellow form.


I sometimes use variants incorrectly instead of collection point. What I meant by Yellow Calvus was not a standalone species but an Altolamprologus Calvus that would be Yellow (or yellow with dark lines). I'm pretty sure my breeder used the name but meant his were also Alto Calvus of Yellow color. He did not specify the collection point where there were collected though.

In fact, my breeder says he will have the following available :

Altolamprologus calvus "Black pearl" 
Altolamprologus compressiceps "Chaitika"
Altolamprologus compressicep"chaitika White"
Altolamprologus sp. "Sumbu" 
Neolamprologus leleupi "orange" 
Altolamprologus compressiceps "Red fin"
Altolamprologus compressicep "fire fin"
Altolamprologus compressicep "muzi" wc adulte
Altolamprologus compressicep "Sunset" adulte

+ Altolamprologus Calvus that he only referred as being Yellow Calvus.

The variant that I'd like to have is the one that looks like this one once adult :










I have a feeling it must be a Altolamprologus compressiceps "Chaitika" , but when he told me he also had Yellow Calvus it confused me.

Could you pinpoint what variant/collection the one on the pic would be ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No I cannot. What is the source of your picture?

Yellow calvus is a marketing name. The fish he is selling as yellow calvus may be tank raised and a mix of variants or line bred to be more yellow, or it may be all/part lighting that makes the fish appear more yellow.

Why don't you go look at the fish?

Does he have pictures of each on his website? Are they pictures of the actual fish he would sell you?

I agree that if I wanted a fish that looked like that I would buy the comp from Chaitika. And expect him to look more brown in person than he does in that picture.


----------



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

I will go see them for sure. But it will be in a month or so and I wanted to let him know which collectiom interested me in order to discuss prices with him and prepare my budget.

He has some pictures of different colors/variants in the same post where he listed that available collections he'll have, but each picture is not captioned with the name.

However I found a picture of his with juveniles who seem to be yellow with dark lines, and I think I can read Chaitika handwritten on the tank's glass.

Seing that Calvus from Chaitika are not the yellow ones but the white ones, and that the Comps from there are yellow, they must be the ones!

Guess I might have answered my own question, lol.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Are you sure the fish you posted doesn't look more like this in real life?










It's the same pic, just run through Photoshop to reduce the color saturation, which is exactly the opposite of what has been done to many pics posted online. Caveat emptor.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Absolutely. I was trying to say it in words, but a picture is worth 1000 words.


----------



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

Haha I'm not even surprised. In many line of works, including mine, people use Photoshop to make their products seem more appealing. It just makes sense that fish breeders would do the same :lol:

It's still a shame though.

However, if Compressiceps Chaitika Yellow do look like the de-saturated picture, I still love it


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Can you ask him for pics of the adult "yellow calvus"?


----------



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

I'll do, but I'm out of the province for 7 days. I'll ask him when I'm back.

I know though that last time I talked to him he said I'll be able to have a look at all of his tanks and stock before I make my choice.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

OuiBonjour said:


> I'll do, but I'm out of the province for 7 days. I'll ask him when I'm back.
> 
> I know though that last time I talked to him he said I'll be able to have a look at all of his tanks and stock before I make my choice.


That's the best way. Names mean nothing if the stock isn't as good as you hope for.


----------



## Ian Clayton (11 mo ago)

OuiBonjour said:


> In fact, the first question should be : Is there such a thing as Yellow Calvus, or is it only people mis-labeling Compressiceps as Yellow Calvus online ?
> 
> I asked the difference between both to some people, and they told me they never heard that Yellow Calvus was a thing, while I see some being for sales and even have a breeder that has both, apparently : Yellow Calvus, and Golden Head Compressiceps.
> 
> ...


Calvus don't grow scales on their forehead Compressicep do


----------



## Tin Tin (6 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> In the southern end of the Lake in Chituta Bay a golden form with white spots has been discovered


I'd be interested to know more about this. Any pics anywhere of this new form that has been found. It sounds very interesting


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can see photos on Cichlidae. Some of the pics are from 2018, so not that new.


----------



## Tin Tin (6 mo ago)

cant access it as not a member


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is where Ad Konings and many of the other researchers post their discoveries and information.


----------

